# 2 decades of anime



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 11, 2010)

Anime exceeds 2 decades, but, I think most will agree exceeding 20 years it gets damned thin.

In fact, anime has a hard time breeching 15 years to some extent.

I will break it into 3 groups of 5 years, because I can, and because I think it is best that way.

Without wanting to be anal, I am not going to start getting fussy on dates of start and dates of conclusion. I tend to think of anime as coming from it's start era, and not so much concerned with how many seasons it might have had.

So, to ask the question, when do you think was anime's best time, in the last 15 years?

It is not easy for me to judge.

So many of my favs are shows of the 90s, and yet, they really only became easy to like in the first part of this decade when they went to dvd.
So I am picking 2000-2005 for myself. It's a weight of numbers thing even though some of my truly liked shows are only recently arrived.

The last two years, I have also seen a trend gaining speed which I am increasingly not happy with.
Too often I have decided to check out a show, only to find it was almost no plot, and almost all about sex in some fashion.
Not that I don't like sex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But really, my idea of greatness in anime doesn't need it.
I'm just unable to respect the 2006-2010 time period too fully as it has too many shows too dedicated to making the viewer pointlessly aroused.

If ya had to pick, what would you pick.

1995-2000
2000-2005
2006-2010

Be willing to at least offer some reasons why if you can eh.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd have to say 1995 - 2000 as this is when I watched Pokemon ( not sure if counted ) but more importantly Dragonball and DBZ


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just to be a bastard how do you categorise anime that started out as a manga in a previous time bracket?

Secondly I think I will go different periods for different reasons/varying with my mood-

Early stuff had the whole low budget thing- anime has never been "tame" visually but it has fallen into a rut thematically (I pointedly will think long and hard about watching one set in a school environment which seriously limits choices) and I have seen the rise of "seasons" and the filler/padding (if you have 7 good episodes do not pad it to 12 sort of thing) that comes with it. Graphics are not much but between cheap animation (see overuse of Ken Burns effect) and bad transfers it is not necessarily pleasing on the eye.

Later stuff had higher budgets and generated some amazing stuff along the way.

Last five years had some excellent things but having seen those upcoming anime "posters" (thanks to the 'tempers that link them up by the way) every quarter for the last couple of years I have not been excited about anything really. Curious yes but not excited.

Also I call rose tinted spectacles- by way of example have a look at the manga trailers you might have on your DVD collection. Given even then they are effectively the cream of the crop how many of them will you seek out and watch today over your other choices?

Better yet I might say I would more look to the persons/studios making things (not that I know their names)- pretty much like I might select computer games.


----------



## Hachibei (Oct 11, 2010)

1995-2000. Cowboy Bebop, DBZ, Hunter x Hunter, GTO, the list goes on.

I'd definitely have to agree with Panzer's point of view on 2006-2010, it seems the majority of today's anime involves tons of lolis and fanservice. Terrible.


----------



## craplame (Oct 11, 2010)

1995-2000 had the best Anime back then. I loved Sailor Moon, Fushigi Yuugi, Gundam, and Dragon Ball. The shows' concept were original.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 11, 2010)

how about all 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my favorite anime is in all periods of that time, but my favorite episodes tend to be in 1995 (techincally 96)-2000 era. this anime is detective conan.

2000-2005 had my second favorite anime series was paranoia agent, 2004. also had spirited away, boogiepop phantom, blood the last vampire, flcl, samurai champloo, and a bunch of others i like.

so i guess in general ''00-'05.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 11, 2010)

i will add one for myself since i like old times. and don't disregard it because i WILL show it.
1995-2000 = Gundam Wing, Dragonball Z/GT, GaoGaiGar
2000-2005 = Gundam Seed, Gaiking Legend of Daiku Maryu, GaoGaiGar Final
2005-2010 = Gundam Seed Destiny, Gundam 00 + S2, Current Bleach Season, Shin Mazinger Shougeki,
Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector, Mazinkaiser SKL(Soon! When it's Airing!), Digimon Xros Wars,
Digimon Savers

1960 = 1990 (Because I Just Do!)
Zambot3
Daitarn3
Combattler V
Voltes V
Daimos
Zeorymer
Mazinger Z
Great Mazinger
Mazinkaiser
Grendizer
Getter
Getter G
Gundam
Gundam Z
Gundam ZZ
Gundam Stardust Memory
Gundam X
G Gundam
Kotetsu Jeeg!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anime is anime. I think anime has been awesome from way back then up to now, no need to categorize them into outright "eras", because that is simply being narrow-minded. And of course, the Japanese people really don't care what you people think of it. They like their anime the way it is (or the way it has become, if you wanna look at it that way), so take it or leave it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

ninja scroll 1993


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 13, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> I'd have to say 1995 - 2000 as this is when I watched Pokemon ( not sure if counted ) but more importantly Dragonball and DBZ


that was awesome the dbzkai is shit it is very good visually but the voice actors are new and horrible


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 18, 2010)

I might indulge more manga, but I just haven't had the urge. Not a cost thing though I have a friend that has enough manga to choke an otaku


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 19, 2010)

Flame of recca 1997. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still and will always be my fav.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 19, 2010)

Anime is too good to decide between times.
Gundam, Bleach, Naruto and Death Note are all great examples and are years apart.


----------



## hakusa (Oct 30, 2010)

2003-2007? Not so sure, but those were the timelines of when Wolf's Rain and Seirei no Moribito came out. Wolf's Rain's first episode was awesome like nothing. I started watching it about 2 months back and it was something I've never seen before. I regret not having seen that anime earlier. But in a way, I've yet to complete it because it got a bit moody with no plot developments near the end. And BONES tried to be amusing by putting 4-5 recaps in a row

Seirei no Moribito had really good action which were quite well-choreographed. I was also pretty amazed at the way they did the skies. The level could almost be on par with Shinkai Makoto.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> Flame of recca 1997.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

And I prefer the style of Anime before. The drawings are pure and much better.


My favorites in the 1995-2004(?)

Dragonball Z
GhostFighter
Hunter X Hunter
Yugioh
Doraemon(?)
Ranma 1/2
Monster rancher
Lupin the 3rd
black jack
Cardcaptor Sakura
hamtaro
Inuyasha
Beyblade
Cyborg Kuro-chan
Shaman king
Samurai X
Rave master
Getbackers
DICE
Law of Ueki


But i still love most anime in 2001-2006


----------

